# Ein Jahr später- Mein Teich 2010



## heiko-rech (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

mein Teich ist nun fast ein Jahr alt und hat sich seit seiner Neuanlage sehr verändert.

So sah das vor ca. einem Jahr aus:
 
 

Danach habe ich einige bauliche Fehler behoben, den Baumarktfilter durch einen Eigenbau ersetzt, die Ufer komplett neu gestaltet, und das wichtigste: massenweise Pflanzen!

Nun sieht es so aus:
 
Die Ufer wachsen immer mehr ein. Ich werde noch versuchen einige __ wuchernde Pflanzen unterzubringen, welche die Steine noch mehr bedecken.

 
Vor dem Teich habe ich eine Kiesfläche angelegt, dort steht ein bequemer Stuhl drauf.

 
Die Ufermatten wachsen auch immer mehr ein. Das Wasser ist klar, Algen sind kein großes Thema.

 
Im Sumpfbeet wachsen die Sumpfdotterblumen sehr gut. Es wird durch ein danebenliegendes Wasserbecken gespeist.

 
Diese "Wasserpflanze" ist eine sog. Schokominze, die Ihre Ausläufer auch in Richtung Teich schiebt.

 
So sieht es derzeit hinter dem Teich aus, da stand mal ein großer Busch, dessen Wurzel noch komplett raus muss. Da kommt dann noch ein Miniteich hin. Das wird aber vermutlich erst im kommenden Jahr richtig angegeangen.

 
Die Zantedeschia (was es genau für eine ist, weiß ich nicht) habe ich gut über den Winter bekommen. Sie hat jetzt ihre erste Blüte.

Seit einigen Wochen schon habe ich keinen Filter mehr in Betrieb. Das Wasser ist immer noch klar, die Wasserwerte sind sehr gut. Kein Phosphat, kein Nitrit. Ich messe natürlich alle paar Tage. Bisher scheint die Filterwirkung des kleinen Hochteiches und der Wasserpflanzen auszureichen. Ich hoffe, dass ich auf die Dauer ohne Filter auskommen werde. Der Besatz bleibt natürlich gering, gefüttert wird mit bedacht.

Dieses Jahr möchte ich noch ein wenig hinter dem Teich neu machen, Sichtschutz und somit auch Schattenspender bauen bzw. pflanzen und die letzten Pflanzkörbe, die nun wirklich nicht schön sind aus dem Teich entfernen.

So, nun hoffe ich, wie viele hier auf besseres Wetter, damit alles schön wächst.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Casybay (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Jahr später- Mein Teich 2010*

Hallo Heiko,
der Teich und "Umbau" ist Dir sehr gut  gelungen!


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Jahr später- Mein Teich 2010*

Hallo,

danke für das Lob. Heute hatte ich die Faxen dick und habe die Pflanzkörbe rausgenommen und noch ein wenig umgepflanzt.

Jetzt sitzt nur noch die Seerose in einem Korb. Die Sumpfdotterblumen habe ich aus dem tiefen Wasser herausgenommen. Dort wuchsen sie sowieso nocht so schön. Ich hatte bezüglich der Pflanztiefen auch einige Anfängerfehler gemacht. Die galt es noch zu beheben, bevor es nun wärmer wird und die Pflanzen zu sehr im Wachstum gestört werden.

So gefällt mir das alles ein wenig besser. Ich mach dann nochmal Bilder, wenn sich das Wasser wieder aufgeklart hat.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Goldi2009 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Jahr später- Mein Teich 2010*

Hallo Heiko,

ist wirklich schön geworden! Die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt!

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Jahr später- Mein Teich 2010*

hallo heiko 

der umbau mit der uferneugetaltung und den vielen pflanzen war eine super idee!  

ehrlich gesagt habe ich bei den fotos von der "erstversion" ein leichtes gruseln verspürt, dieser "steinwall mit wasserloch in der mitte" wirkte einfach super unnatürlich und wie ein fremdkörper im garten. :shock aber nach dem umbau sieht es schon richtig gut aus!

hast du mal drüber nachgedacht, evtl zwischen den steinen (also ausserhalb von der folie) noch 1-2 dicke stauden frauenmantel (alchemilla mollis) zu pflanzen? und je nach sonneneinstrahlung evtl eine der "mittelgroßen" dicht wachsenden __ storchschnabel-art, wie z.b geranium macrorrhizum? natürlich gibts noch x andere staudenmöglichkeiten, um noch für mehr harmonie zwischen teichrand und garten-umgebung zu sorgen, diese beiden fallen mir spontan als pflegeleicht und unkompliziert ein und passen sehr gut an teichränder.  auch eine rotlaubige staude wie z.b heuchera palace purple könnte ich mir da gut vorstellen. oder wenn du einen halbschattigeren bereich dort hast, eine "nicht so ganz niedrig wachsende" __ hosta und kaukasusvergissmeinnicht?

       

evtl würde dir ja auch eine mit hauswurz bepflanzte wurzel gefallen? davon habe ich einige am teichrand (und an anderen stellen des gartens) und ich finde es immer wieder einen schönen blickfang, der die stein-dominanz noch etwas "aufbrechen" würde und für schöne "hingucker" sorgen. .


----------



## Doris (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Jahr später- Mein Teich 2010*

[OT]Hallo Anja
Die Wurzeln gefallen mir sehr gut. Hast du evtl. noch mehr Bilder von deinen Wurzeln? Würde mich mal interessieren. So den Garten aufzupeppen ist natürlich eine sehr schöne Variante..​[/OT]


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Jahr später- Mein Teich 2010*



Doris schrieb:


> [OT]Hallo Anja
> Die Wurzeln gefallen mir sehr gut. Hast du evtl. noch mehr Bilder von deinen Wurzeln? Würde mich mal interessieren. So den Garten aufzupeppen ist natürlich eine sehr schöne Variante..​[/OT]





ich mach heute abend mal nen extrathema dazu im "der garten"-forum


----------



## Fluni81 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Jahr später- Mein Teich 2010*

Oh ja, das interessiert mich auch mit dem Holz..auch woher du es beziehst..Wald? Gartenfachhandel?


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Jahr später- Mein Teich 2010*

Servus Anja

Ja, das Holz, die Stämme, würde mich auch interessieren 

Schaut super aus 

Vielleicht kann ja der eine oder andere User aus diesem Thread einiges, gestalterische "Mitnehmen" 
Ist zwar schon ein älterer Thread, aber er beschreibt sehr gut wie man mit Holz den Uferrand gestalten kann


----------



## heiko-rech (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Jahr später- Mein Teich 2010*

Hallo,


Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> hast du mal drüber nachgedacht, evtl zwischen den steinen (also ausserhalb von der folie) noch 1-2 dicke stauden frauenmantel (alchemilla mollis) zu pflanzen?



Im Hintergrund sind noch einige Gräser gepflanzt, die aber derzeit erst wenige Zentimeter hoch sind. Auf der "Baustelle" hinter dem Teich warten auch noch einige größere Pflanzen auf Ihren Umzug an den Teich, bevor ich dort umgrabe,

Auch mit Holz will ich noch einiges machen. Ich habe noch einige Wurzeln und ein dicker __ Flieder wird demnächst noch gestutzt. Mal sehen, was man damit so machen kann.

Momentan fehlt es an Zeit und gutem Wetter. Immer wenn ich Zeit habe, spielt das Wetter nicht mit. Aber zumindest das Wetter soll ja besser werden.

Deine Wurzeln sehen interessant aus. Das animiert zum nachmachen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## heiko-rech (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Jahr später- Mein Teich 2010*

Hallo,

Hier mal ein Bild, ohne die "schönen" Pflanzkörbe:
 

Meine drei jahre alte __ Iris blüht in diesem Jahr das erste mal:
 
Die aktuellen Temperaturen beschleunigen nun auch endlich mal das Wachstum. Ich bin schon gespannt, wie das in einigen Wochen aussehen wird.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## heiko-rech (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Jahr später- Mein Teich 2010*

Hallo,

es hat sich wieder was getan am Teich:
 
 
Die Pflanzen wachsen weiter, wenn auch nicht sehr schnell, da es bei uns immer noch recht kühl war. Vor allem die Seerose macht im Moment mal Pause
 
  
Der Wall hinterm Teich wurde weiter bepflanzt und auch der kleine Filterteich wächst ordentlich zu.
 
 
Mit der Wasserqualität bin ich zufrieden. Hier und da fische ich mal ein paar Fadenalgen raus, aber das ist nicht weiter tragisch.

 
Direkt im Anschluss an den Teich befindet sich ein Gemüsebeet, das nach und nach zum Staudenbeet mit Kräuterspirale werden soll. Der Anfang ist gemacht.

 
 
 

Das wird einmal ein weiterer Wassergarten. Aber bis dahin ist es noch ein langer Weg. Die Ecke war komplett zugewuchert. Den __ Flieder habe ich kräftig gestutzt, die anderen Büsche ebenfalls. Ein Teil der Pflanzen, die sich in dem Gestrüpp befanden konnte ich noch retten, sie stehen jetzt an neuen Stellen. Ich trage jetzt ca. 20cm Boden ab. und gestalte diese Ecke komplett neu. Es wird noch ein kleiner Teich entstehen und mehrere Sumpfbeete und Miniteiche.

Zunächst einmal muss aber noch die Garage gestrichen, die Regenrinne erneuert und die Wand teilweise neu verputzt werden.

Geplante Fertigstellung ist Sommer 2011.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Goldi2009 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Jahr später- Mein Teich 2010*

Hallo Heiko,

viel hat sich getan. Sieht gut aus! 

Tja, das Teichfieber hat dich gepackt. Leider nicht zu heilen
(Baue in den Ferien aber selbst um, geht mir auch so...)

Weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------

